# Groceries in Cancun



## maddaug (Jan 29, 2006)

We will be staying at the Royal Caribbean and I'm undecided which way to get groceries, delivery from the resort or use Cancun Valet??

Who has used either or have you got another idea or place I'm unaware of??

I love the idea of this option. I hate going when I'm home let alone on vacation. I do like that we can get the groceries on-site if we need something or want something else.

Also gotta have my coffee in the morning. Should I just bring some our own and what kind of filters should I pack??


----------



## maja651 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,

We go to the Sands and Islander every year.  You have some options.  

1.  You can go to Costco or Sam's Club (if you are going to be there longer than a week and have more than 2 people it is worth it).  Both are located downtown, a 40 minute bus ride away.

2.  Walmart - good option also, and you don't need to buy as much food.

3.  Chedurai - local grocery store, kind of like Walmart.  They have decent prices.  There are none in the hotel zone, you have to go downtown.

4.  Sorianos - local grocery store.  We have never been, but have heard good reviews.

5.  RC Onsite grocery store - prices are not bad on most items, considering where you are.  If you choose to have the RC deliver to your room (the on line option where you buy and it is in your room when you get there) they do not charge a fee for this.  Also, if you shop at the store on site and they do not have what you are looking for, they will get it for you.  I am not sure what they charge for that service, as we have never used it, but it is nice that they will do that.

6.  Cancun Valet - we have not used this service for groceries, but I do understand there is a delivery charge. 

7.  OXXO grocery stores which are in the hotel zone - they are more like large convenience stores, but do have items the Royals don't have.

What we do:

If we are going to be in Cancun for 2 weeks, we usually head to Costco to get the main staples:

1.  Juices
2.  Meats (hamburger, etc.)
3.  Some kind of sweet thing
4.  Candy Bars - we usually buy one of the large boxes of them and give to the maids every day.  They LOVE this, as they don't normally get chocolate.  Chocolate is expensive there.
5.  Liquor - We have in the past bought at Costco, but have found that we can pay less than a $1.00 more at the resort and not have to lug it back).
6.  Bread

We have also found over the years that some things at the on site store are very expensive, too expensive for our liking, so we bring with us in our luggage the following: (These are things that you have to buy too much of at Costco)
1.  Wheat thins (they are about $4.50 a box there).  
2.  Cheese (they do not have American type cheddar block cheese there). (We like to eat cheese and crackers as a snack)
3.  Peanut Butter
4.  Cashews - For us, this is a nice vacation treat.  We did see that they sold the same large container that we get at the Costco in the states there in Cancun Costco!  Price was about double though.

If you like to drink liquor, they do have the off name liquor on site, and the price is not bad.  (Oso Negro vodka for example, is about $6.00 a bottle, and is not bad as a mixer.)  If you want the name brands, you are going to pay big for them, so I would recommend bringing your own.  Juices are high at the on site store.  If you drink a lot of juice, it may be worth it for you to trek to Costco or Walmart.  The prices are MUCH better there.  Soda is expensive no matter where you buy it, so don't waste your time treking downtown for soda.  Beer prices at the resort are average, we just buy beer there.

Coffee - They supply the filters for the coffee pot in the kitchen, no need to buy any.  We bring our own coffee.  We do not like the coffee in Mexico.

Hope this helps!

Michelle


----------



## OCsun (Jan 29, 2006)

Michelle,

I will be going to the Royal Sands in four weeks and your information was very helpful to me.  Thanks!  Pam


----------



## geoffb (Jan 29, 2006)

We buy all our groceries on site at VCI and the Sands but we typically do not cook full meals in the villa so our needs are snacks, beverages, stuff for a 'continental breakfast' in the mornings, and perhaps something to combine with leftovers from a meal out.

If we bring something in our luggage it is because of quantity. We don't need a box of 100 teabags for example so we would bring small amounts of tea, sugar etc. rather than buy that. We also bring a small amount of liquid dish soap for hand washing items in the kitchen (the villa has a supply of detergent for the dishwasher).


----------



## cymomtx (Jan 29, 2006)

We have three children and stay at the Sands for two weeks.  So the day we arrive we go to Sams and Walmart and make a major shopping trip.  At Sams we buy bread, cheese, water, soda, wine, chicken nuggets, french fries and other snack foods.  Then we head to Walmart for condiments, cereal, dairy and deli items.  Usually we make about two more trips to Walmart during our two weeks, but we do not eat out any meals in Cancun.  My husband and I might go out but the kids eat all their meals in and we purchase all our alcohol at Sams or walmart.

We have friends that use Cancun Valet and like their service.  The quality is very good, they shop at Costco or Sams, the service fee is equal to the bus/cab fare.  We would do that also, but we do enjoy going shopping and seeing what is being stocked.


----------



## maddaug (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll check prices and probably just go with ordering thru Royal Resorts. We will eat light throughout the day and go out for dinner so we mostly just need snacks, cheese and crackers, breakfast type foods etc. 
Thanks for the heads up on alcohol. I had wondered about that too. I prefer vodka and cranberry so thanks for the tip Michelle. 
If anyone has any other advice chime on in            Thanks


----------



## M&M (Jan 30, 2006)

*Groceries*

For snacks and breakfast items there is no need to go shopping somewhere else. We usually order some drinks and snacks online and they are in the villa when we arrive. We do usually make one trip to Walmart for certain items but buy a large majority of our purchases from the resort. Another tip on liquor is that you can buy something from the duty free store in the states and bring it into Mexico. 

Have a great trip,
Mike


----------



## TomY (Jan 31, 2006)

*Diaper Selection?*

We'll have a 15-month-old with us on a one-week stay at the Royal Sands in late-February.  How is the diaper selection at the Sands or at local supermarkets?  Do they carry your basic fare of Pampers and/or Huggies?  Not having to pack diapers would save a lot of space in our bags!


----------



## cymomtx (Feb 1, 2006)

They do have small bags of diapers at the resort stores.  You can also buy all the name brands at Walmart.  I might  be concerned though if your child has sensitive skin, though, as the diapers are made in Mexico and can have different ingredients then your child might me used (sensitive) to.


----------

